# What's with Mike James?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You know we signed him to a few years deal with Minny. His first year here, so far he's been good at disappearing during the games. Should we give him some time or declare him a bad move?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Bad move. He said the other day that he plays better when he's smiling and having fun, and he hasn't been that way enough so far in Minny. So he's having fun while sucking on the Raptors, but not on a playoff team? Just another overpaid mediocre player, we have many of those.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

too soon to be declared as a total bad move but he is certainly not doing what he was brought for and his game is really lame right now.
he was supposed to contribute right away and stable himself as the PG who defines the tempo of the game and most important-score!
Maybe his Mojo will be back one of this days but for now he's on the verge of being defined as another "waste on the payroll".


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So having Mike here is still rather a bad move than having Marcus Banks go to Phoenix where he's back to being a bench player like he was in the Celtics days?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Banks was playing better last year than any of our PGs are this year. We could've had him back here for ~$2Mil and still had the full MLE to spend on somebody else if we had shown the slightest interest in retaining him.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, losing Banks was basically Billups 2.0. Passing up on the young promising point in favor of the vet.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

11, 2 and 4... 36% 3pt shooting, definately not what he was brought here for.
hes one of the reasons this team has been so inconsistant


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I had a feeling this was going to happen after all he ever talked about last year was "making money" and "my contract." In Houston, he was great comming off the bench, but he went with the money and now inside I think he knows he made a mistake. His family and home is in Houston, and picked MN over the Rockets. 

He is a great off the bench shooter/spark. But he is not starter/passing material.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I have only seen a couple of Wolves games this year, but I can say that the 'problem' with MikeJames is the system and how he is being used.

In Toronto he had the ball in his hands much more. He is a rhythm shooter who runs the pick and roll exceptionally well as a PG. He was also taking 15 shots per game in Toronto, as opposed to 9 in MIN, and and playing 9 more mpg. His production is exactly what you should expect from cutting his minutes and limiting his role. Looks just like the stats he put up in HOU and MIL the years prior.

I was at the game in TOR and he looked as good as ever when he had the ball. But he seems discouraged and neutered by the system and having to just give up the ball to a wing and go stand on the weak side.

He has similar qualities to a Baron Davis or Stephon Marbury or Francis offensively. In the right system, like GS, he would shine. But could he be the main guy on a strong playoff team? Probably not. He is probably best suited to being an instant offence type guy off the bench on a great team.

He showed what kind of talent he has in TOR and for the money you paid it's not bad value when compared to the above noted guards. But none of those guards have ever been winners either. Clearly he is a rotation quality player so he is still worth the money if you can work him into your system.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

James should be trade bait right now.
even more so than jaric or hudson, he may have value elsewhere, but this isnt working


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He needs to be traded NOW. I like the guy but this is rediculous. Start Foye.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

My GOD the guy sucks big time!
41 minutes against the Grizz. and all you manage is 6 points on 8 tries?!(the only ones that got in were two threes and even that was on 2-6 shooting!).
add to the fact that not only is your shooting bad enough you also had 5 TO to add to a season average of 2 balls a game.
if anyone is wondering about the assist column,it's been 4 a game all season long.

The guy is just doing nothing out there! 
Now that MCcants is back and healthy+having Foye that proved capable of doing at least better the dear old mike+Jaric and husdon, we have enough talent and bench players to set a rotation that can work without his underachieving performances bugging us. We half to get rid of the guy as soon as the deadling if we really are thinking in a salvage the season direction IMO.

But,every hopefull post on the wolves board must have the regualer ballence factor- Kevin McFALE will not be that anxious to fix what's not going right and is in front of his very tired eyes.HE WILL KEEP KILLING THIE FRANCHISE UNTILL THE END OF THE SEASON WHEN HE WILL FINALLY LEAVE, AND SO WILL KG.


P.S

Have you ever thought about the nightmare possibllity of mcfale still hanging around to try and rebuild this franchise after the KG era?lol: a sad fan's laugh

you all should know that it's possible since Taylor is so madly in love with the guy....


crazy ****.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

God, this team is schizophrenic.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

He's bad. Real bad. He's only good on bad teams where he can take as many shots as he wants and pass as infrequently as he wants. Foye started tonight and had a decent game, he should always start now. James needs to be traded, he shouldn't take any more minutes from Foye or McCants.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Mateo said:


> He's bad. Real bad. He's only good on bad teams where he can take as many shots as he wants and pass as infrequently as he wants. Foye started tonight and had a decent game, he should always start now. James needs to be traded, he shouldn't take any more minutes from Foye or McCants.


yeah foye was very decent and he must keep starting.
We half to let go of james because i don't think he will like it coming of the bench for too long+ we need his playing minuts to add to foye and mccants.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Been saying since december 2005, James is a cancer, sure he won alot of games for us last year, but he lost a lot of games for us as well, he is not a team player and he will disrupt the flow of the offense very often. Like said before, he is a rythm scorer, he is not a volume scorer, he needs the ball in his hands to be effective.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

randy foye getting his first start at PG over james... good sign in my opinion


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're mediocre at best but having him start put us in the category of "bad" teams.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Do we still like the idea of Nazr for Mike?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He's unhappy being benched at the start of game.

Oh, Mike, didn't you see yourself? You suck, that's why you got benched.

Trade, anyone?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That is the kind of player he is. Off the bench spark. He isnt starting material, and its when he had his best performance in Houston. Toronto was just a place to chunk shots. But as far as being a solid player, Houston was his best role. And it was off the bench.


----------

